# RAINBOW Chalice



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

So,

I thought maybe we could have some good discussions on some of the spectacular rainbow chalices that have been popping up (Thank you RR.)

Where did you purchase yours (I assume RR but maybe others have brought them in)?
How long have you had it?
Has the colour stayed true?
How is the growth rate?

A simple tank breakdown would be good as well.. i.e. Lighting, tank parameters, placement, etc..

...If you have one I better see some photos 

Here is mine


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

*How long have you had it? *
I have had mine for about 3 months (I think).

*Has the colour stayed true?*
Colours look the same as the day I bought it, holding really well so far.

*How is the growth rate?*
I have noticed 2 new eyes in the 3 months I have had it. So for me this chalice is doing pretty well.

*Other*
I have it in my main 225g DT with a ATI 10x80w PM, placement is off to the side, it gets very little light and flow.
pH - 8.15 - 8.4
Alk - 9
Calcium - 450
Mag - 1360


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice piece Dave,


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Flavio.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it possible that people can dye them? 

I have heard of other corals being dyed and must be an absolute bummer of that happens.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I have never heard of that Tim.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Foods high in sugars will effect coral colors. Some of the 'coral food' was pretty much sugar water. The corals reacted, and people kept buying it!

I have no doubt this has changed, I am saying this from 14+ years in the hobby. It is the only "fake color" that I know of. 

Aside from coloring anenome's, or bleaching out sebae's.


----------

